# Arvydas Macijauskas waived...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?section=nba&id=2517540

_The New Orleans Hornets continued overhauling their roster this offseason by waiving seldom-used guard Arvydas Macijauskas on Wednesday.

Macijauskas played in only 19 games last season and averaged 2.3 points and 7.1 minutes._


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Bad move. Could have traded him to Portland for Dan Dickau.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

So is he going back to Europe then?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Zuca said:


> Bad move. Could have traded him to Portland for Dan Dickau.


I think if they really want Dan Dickau, it won't be hard to acquire him.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

He doesn't want to play in the NBA, so I've heard.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

Scott never really gave him a chance; he probably was dissapointed by his experience and thought being in the NBA would be better for him but it wasn't. I don't like the move but if he wasn't gonna play then why keep him?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> I think if they really want Dan Dickau, it won't be hard to acquire him.


I agree. But Arvydas wasn't used, and his salary matched with Dickau's.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Can anyone tell me why him, or some other Euro players (Calderon, Jasikevicius) don't have to go thru the draft?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Can anyone tell me why him, or some other Euro players (Calderon, Jasikevicius) don't have to go thru the draft?


its possible they declared for the draft when they were younger and no one cared then so they would be undrafted free agents now. just a guess.

i would like to get him on the rockets for the min just for his shooting.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

WTChan said:


> Can anyone tell me why him, or some other Euro players (Calderon, Jasikevicius) don't have to go thru the draft?


They did go through the draft, they just weren't drafted when they were eligible.

International players are automatically entered into the draft when they turn 21, and many of them aren't drafted so they can sign free agent contracts when they're ready without belonging to a certain team. I'm sure Luis Scola wishes the Spurs didn't draft him.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, I had hopes for Macche to play, to fit in the rotation, but it wasn't the case, he has little defense anyway, good luck to him, he still is, in my opinion, one of the best shooters of the world.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't ever remember seeing him play actually.What little I know about him is that he's supposed to be a great shooter and a horrible defender.Byron Scott seems to have a real fetish about that second thing.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Rawse said:


> So is he going back to Europe then?


What a late answer, but I was away for some time. Actually I was in Greece when Macijauskas signed there for Olympiakos. He signed 4 years, 9 millions euros contract, seems to be a record one in European club basketball. He will get more there than in NBA knowing strict USA tax policy. Anyway for a week or so in Greece Macijauskas was on top page of every paper, always talked on radio or in TV. When he arrived to sign in Athens, 300 people went to meet him to the airport. When I said that Im Lithuanian to some greek guys I imediately got nickname Macas  So there are people who knows what they get, Byron Scott didnt know and didnt try to know...


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Zalgirinis said:


> What a late answer, but I was away for some time. Actually I was in Greece when Macijauskas signed there for Olympiakos. He signed 4 years, 9 millions euros contract, seems to be a record one in European club basketball. He will get more there than in NBA knowing strict USA tax policy. Anyway for a week or so in Greece Macijauskas was on top page of every paper, always talked on radio or in TV. When he arrived to sign in Athens, 300 people went to meet him to the airport. When I said that Im Lithuanian to some greek guys I imediately got nickname Macas  So there are people who knows what they get, Byron Scott didnt know and didnt try to know...


Just shows how different the NBA and International ball is.


----------

